# Chics cumple años... pero pocos



## Cintia&Martine

*FELICIDADES

...S
*
Nacer el día de la candelaria te permite iluminarnos con tus luces en temas que son más que oscuros para muchos  (para mí sobre todo).

Como sé que te gusta el buen comer aquí el manjar típico de esta fiesta.
Y para acompañar...

Que seas muy feliz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un beso​


----------



## Gévy

Joyeux anniversaire CHICS !​Sois heureuse toujours et conserve-nous ce sourire chaud et cette bonne humeur qui te caractérisent et qui nous font vraiment plaisir à voir.

Sans oublier les douces moqueries bien sympathiques, , et ces messages qui nous laissent baba: elle en sait des trucs, mine de rien, la gamine !

Tu es de celles qui sauront grandir toujours et sans que ton  coeur ne prenne une seule ride. 

Un grand, gros, beau bisou,

Gévy​


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Cumpleaños feliz tocaya!*​


----------



## Namarne

¿Quééé? ¿Es tu cumple? 
(Uf, por los pelos, suerte que miré aquí antes de salir...)  

*F E L I Z C U M P L E*-POCOS-*A Ñ O S
*​¡Moltes felicitats, catalana universal!  
Amb tot l'afecte, 
Jordi


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, chics!!, ¡por eso preguntaste lo de las ensaladas, para poder comer después estas ricas tortas! *


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*FELICIDADES CHICS!!!! *

*TE DESEO SALUD, PAZ Y BIENESTAR ....PERO MUCHO *

*Y MI PRESENTE, MUY ESPECIAL PARA TI, ES BAJO EN CALORIAS...*





*BESITOS Y ABRAZOS!!!!*
*ROSANGELUS*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Per molts anys o... molts d'anys, com dieu a les Balears *

*Que et provin molt els que hagis fet i... sort, al·lota!*

*TPS*​


----------



## RIU

Moltíssimes felicitats Cris, et dessitjo que arribis als setcents amb més empenta encara.

RIU


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Felicidades Chics, cuando me prepare una ensalada de las de toda la vida, más bien en verano que ahora, me acordaré de ti y si vienes a Málaga, no te olvides de pedir una ensalada malagueña (con naranja y bacalao) o una de pimientos para acompañar el pescado frito (odio que lo llamen pescaíto) que no lleva lechuga pero está de muerte.

Felicidades


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡No puedo creerlo! ¡Nunca pensé que *Chics *cumpliese años!
También me llevo otra sorpresa: resulta que Chics no es su nombre. Al parecer tiene otro (¿cuál será...?).

Mujer enigmática donde las haya (espero que no seas chico...), Chics, o cómo quieras que te llames, me caes muy bien (sobre todo ahora que sé que eres humana...).

* ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, CHICS!*
(porque espero que sea de verdad tu cumpleaños...)


----------



## Antpax

¡Per molt anys, amiga meva!. Com les noies ja han portat el dolç, jo porto l´aperitiu , i per acompanyar alguna cosa de beure.

Una abraçada molt fort per la meva profe favorita.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!*

Pásalo muy bien.

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Fernita

*Chics: ¡¡¡¡Espero que hayas pasado un muy feliz cumpleaños!!!!*

*Muchos cariños para vos y un beso enorme,*
*Fenita.*


----------



## romarsan

MUCHAS FELICIDADES XIQUETA

Cuanta gente maja cumple en enero 

Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## krolaina

Cumpleaaaaaaños feeeeeeeliz....

No he llegado muy tarde, espero que pasaras un día estupendo (mucha juerga?). Te iba a comprar unas ánforas griegas (o vasijas) en uno de loscortesingleses... pero casi que prefiero mandarte un montón de besos!, más que tus años, claro!

Muakkk!!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS CHICS! *
Lo siento por haber llegado tarde...

J'espère que c'était un beau jour et que tu as passé de bons moments.

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Mei

Culleres! No ho havia vist! Per molts anys, Chics!


----------



## chics

*¡¡¡¡¡Hola, mis niños, muchísimas gracias!!!!!!* 
Pues nada, que mi amiga Carla me invitó a una fiesta en el Eliseo justo para mi cumple y hasta hoy ha durado... no sabía que me habíais preparado otra aquí, ¡hubiera preferido esta!

Muchas gracias a todos por acordaros de mí y por vuestra amistad. Me ha hecho mucha ilusión. Suerte que os he guardado un trozo de tarta a cada uno, y algo de bebida...


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. chics Muchas felicidades por tu cumpleaños y esto sí es una verdadera fiesta, espero que no cumplas 5000 + como yo aquí muy cerca de ti.
Besos y flores para ti.
Saludos.
CB.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Chics!

¡Se ve que has festejado de lo lindo eh! je je Bueno aquí igual hacemos fiesta por tu onomástico (¿el día de Santa Chics? ). Un fuerte abrazo y que este nuevo año este lleno de alegrías y éxitos para ti.

Besos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Hola Cris güapa! 

Como siempre, llego al humo de las velas 

Espero que disfrutaras de ti cumple A TOPE.  Aunque andes _pa'quí-pa'llá__.  _

Fíjate que hasta éste se quiere ir a París desde que sabe que andas por allí .

Bueno, un regalito y esta vez no gastronómico ¡para variar! ***

*Zorionak!*​ 
*Moltíssimes felicitats!*
​


----------



## bb008

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS AMI!*​*Diviértete el día de tu cumpleaños, porque nunca volverás a ser tan joven. Pero ten cuidado, porque nunca has sido tan vieja. Feliz Cumpleaños...*


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias a todos, ¡qué ilusión!
Además, nunca me habían regalado un vangog...


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades Chics!!! Tarde, lo siento, ya vi que te has divertido de lo lindo!!! 
Un abrazo


----------



## María Madrid

Yo llego aún más tarde (y avergonzada...)

Muchísimas felicidades, que tengas un año fabuloso!!! Un abrazo,


----------

